# Dado cross cut sled



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

I am making a crosscut sled dedicated for dados.. I have had success with the 5 cut method and intend to do it for this sled. My question is should I use a normal table saw blade to calibrate the fence and sled with the 5 cut method and then install the dado blade and cut the kerf... Or should I calibrate the sled with the dado blade installed initially? Thoughts?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

If the sled is set square to the saw it shouldn't matter what blade you are using.


----------

